# seisahtua / pysähtyä



## Gavril

_Auto seisahtui / pysähtyi yhtäkkiä

Vene __seisahtui / pysähtyi saavuttuaan satamaan_
_
Juostessani __seisahduin / pysähdyin yhtäkkiä

Tämä laulu on tosi kiusaava -- ole hyvä ja __seisahdu / pysähdy

Ihmisen kasvu __seisahtuu / pysähtyy lopullisesti __yleensä __ihmisen täydettyä 25 vuotta
_
Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

You didn't mention which language you preferred the replies in, so I'll answer in English. I have no dictionary of the Finnish language and thus I can only give you seat-of-the-pants comments.


Gavril said:


> _Auto seisahtui / pysähtyi yhtäkkiä
> 
> Vene __seisahtui / pysähtyi saavuttuaan satamaan_  Sounds a little odd, though. We don't normally say such a thing. The exact meaning remains unclear: did the boat stop before reaching the quay or not? If it didn't, why say "pysähtyi" at all? Of course all boats stop when they reach the quay.
> _
> Juostessani __seisahduin / pysähdyin yhtäkkiä  __
> 
> Tämä laulu on tosi kiusaava -- ole hyvä ja __seisahdu / pysähdy _ The sentence is grammatical but doesn't make much sense. _Kiusaava_ isn't a good word; you could say _kiusallinen_ instead. The part of the sentence after the dash is very odd. It asks the person who it is directed at to stop walking or running! That has nothing to do with songs.
> _
> Ihmisen kasvu __seisahtuu__ / pysähtyy lopullisesti __yleensä __ihmisen täydettyä 25 vuotta_


_Ihmisen kasvu *lakkaa/päättyy/pysähtyy/loppuu* yleensä lopullisesti_ _ihmisen täy*t*ettyä 25 vuotta.

_Of course _loppuu lopullisesti_ sounds a little bad and isn't the best choice.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Vene seisahtui / pysähtyi saavuttuaan satamaan  Sounds a little odd, though. We don't normally say such a thing. The exact meaning remains unclear: did the boat stop before reaching the quay or not? If it didn't, why say "pysähtyi" at all? Of course all boats stop when they reach the quay.



I meant that it stopped when it reached the quay.



> _Tämä laulu on tosi kiusaava -- ole hyvä ja seisahdu / pysähdy_  The sentence is grammatical but doesn't make much sense. Kiusaava isn't a good word; you could say kiusallinen instead. The part of the sentence after the dash is very odd. It asks the person who it is directed at to stop walking or running! That has nothing to do with songs.



I meant _Ole hyvä ja lopeta (laulaminen)_, but I now see that neither _pysähtyä_ nor _seisahtua_ can be synonymous with _lopettaa_.

However, what if the song were playing from a CD or a computer? Could you say _Ole hyvä ja pysähdytä / seisahduta laulu_?


----------



## sunflour

Laulua ei voi _seisauttaa_ tai _seisahduttaa_, eikä _pysäyttää_ ole myöskään tässä paras mahdollinen verbi.
Käyttäisin verbiä _keskeyttää_:

Tämä laulu on _ärsyttävä/rasittava_ - voitko _keskeyttää_ sen?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"I meant that it stopped when it reached the quay."

I don't think a Finn would say the boat stopped at all. I would simply say: _Vene kiinnitettiin laituriin sen saavuttua satamaan. _I wonder if _vene_ is the word you want to use? _Satama_ (harbor) is often meant for larger vessels called _laiva_ in Finnish. We do speak of _venesatama_, though. _Vene_ is usually for a few people only, quite small or even very small.

"I meant _Ole hyvä ja lopeta (laulaminen)_, but I now see that neither _pysähtyä_ nor _seisahtua_ can be synonymous with _lopettaa_.

However, what if the song were playing from a CD or a computer? Could you say _Ole hyvä ja pysähdytä / seisahduta laulu_?"

I should have been smart enough to figure out what you meant! My apologies that I was unable to do that! Moreover, I was wondering whether the person that you were talking to was singing the song or whether the song was being played on a CD player or something similar.

_Keskeytä laulu_ is correct no matter where the singing comes from. We would perhaps more often say: _Keskeytä musiikki_ / _soitto_ even if someone were singing to an accompaniment on a CD. _Tuo laulu on *ärsyttävä* _would be very common to mean "annoying". _Raivostuttava_ is an even stronger word.


----------

